# Honeywell CFLs at Biglots! $1.50 each. (including "Daylight")



## Trashman (Feb 4, 2006)

I went down to Biglots today and saw that they were selling Honeywell CFL's for $1.50 a piece. I was actually intending to buy some soon, so I picked some up. I picked up some "Brite White 100w", and some "Natural White 100w" lights. The Brite White are the full spectrum "Daylight" bulbs that people are talking about on other threads. I actually don't really like the Brite White ones all that much, though, as I mentioned on one of those other threads. I bought it because of the words "Full Spectrum". I used to have an 18" flourescent full spectrum bulb, and the light it gave off was pleasing and looked different than the "DayLight" bulbs, and I also currently have a VeraLux full spectrum bulb (incan) in the adjustable touch lamp in my room, so when I saw "full spectrum", I thought, "cool, I like these". Turns out I don't like those ones all that much. They're ok, but I prefer the softer light of the "Natural White" bulbs that I got.

After I told my dad that I had bought some more CFLs, he told me that my mom was complaining about the ones in the living room--that they weren't giving off enough light. Part of the reason may be that they need to warm up for a minute or two (avoid the brand "Commercial Electric", found at Home Depot). Anyway, I put in one of each type of new bulbs I bought, and the Natural White was the winner for us. The Natural White puts out about 200 lumens more than the Brite White, and it's a nice soft light. They appear to be at full brightness as soon as I turn them on. These 100w bulbs are both brighter than the previous ones we had. Anyway, after seeing what an improvement these were, I went back and got some more. This time I noticed they had the Natural White ones in two packs, also, but, even though they were both "100w" (equivalent) bulbs, the ones in the two pack are a little bit smaller and use only 23 watts vs. the 26 watts of the larger ones that come in single packs. The ones that use 26 watts are noticeably brighter. 

They also have both types of bulbs (Natural & BriteWhite (daylight)) in 60w (equivalent) versions. The Natural ones come in shorter, mushroom shaped bulbs, also, to accomodate fixtures with short shades, such as the ones commonly found in bathroom fixtures.

I'm very pleased with today's purchase, and would recommend this brand to anyone. Also, I bought these at two different locations about 20 miles apart from each other, so I'm guessing they have them all over.


----------



## Spudman (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks Trashman,

I went to my Big Lots today and found only the 2 pack 60W Honeywells in natural white. I bought all they had out (4 packs) and have put six bulbs out in locations where we don't use dimmers. I still think it takes a minute or two for these to reach full brightness, but I am very pleased with them. It's also a big plus that they use less energy since I am always fighting a losing battle with my family over leaving the lights on.

A few months ago BL had flourescents that look like flood lights. I am using them in a room downstairs that doesn't have dimmers. They are satisfactory for my setup and use a lot less juice. I wish I'd bought more of them. I haven't seen anymore that look identical to the 65/75 watt bulbs they replaced.


----------



## Threepio (Feb 5, 2006)

I just bought two of the 26 watt "Brite White" lamps, and like them a lot! They seem to be 5000 Degree K, they match my Chroma 50's. Very clean, white light. I'm leery of a lot of the cheap CFL's, some are dim and short-lived, but I was gambling on the Honeywell name here. And for $1.50, they're well worth it. --Bob

Updating what I said above- I just noticed that one of the bulbs I installed flashes continuously when off! I had it plugged into one of the relay-type X-10 appliance modules. I guess there's enough voltage leaking through it to allow the electronic ballast to build enough power to flash the first turn of the spiral, a little faster than once per second. Impossible to sleep with it in the bedroom... So, while I still like these bulbs, they won't work in this X-10 situation... --Bob


----------

